# Problem with mod_proxy_ftp



## Miko_Jabir (Sep 23, 2013)

```
cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_proxy_ftp.so into server: /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_proxy_ftp.so : Undefined symbol "proxy-module"
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2013)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

